# bay area cycling in New York Times



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Interesting article... a bit over the top to get the VC spin but it shows an interesting trend in the area.

I was out roadie-ing with Alto Velo a couple of weeks ago and the writer of this article flew in from NY and followed us (drove) to the coast.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/04/f...d=1&adxnnlx=1133630575-WVROVUziDrJy8CBx/d7Mjg

fc


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I love the line " bicycling is the new golf" I think thats a good thing?


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

I talked to the writer on the phone about 2 weeks ago. He was looking for information on where to find people windsurfing and kiteboard while he was in town (I'm in the industry). I sent him to Crissy Field since it was the only place that had a slight chance of being windy (non storm) this time of year. I haven't read the article yet but he was working the angle of successful businessmen and extreme sports. 

The guy was nice enough but he was pushing me hard for names and phone number of clients who I knew were successful in bussiness. Like I was gong to give him that information so he can cold call and annoy someone who spends money with me; though I'm sure a few guys wouldn't mind having their name in the Times.

I wish he would have told me he was working the biking angle. So many windsurfers and kiteboarders pinch every penny on something they ride 80+ days a year, but will happily drop 6k on a road bike without a second thought, only to take it out 20 days annually.

One thing the bike industry does really well is conveying the value and desirability of their product at all price levels. This is something some other sporting industries have a hard time with.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone catch this photo of Lisa Hazen from page 2 ?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Boardmill said:


> I talked to the writer on the phone about 2 weeks ago. He was looking for information on where to find people windsurfing and kiteboard while he was in town (I'm in the industry). I sent him to Crissy Field since it was the only place that had a slight chance of being windy (non storm) this time of year. I haven't read the article yet but he was working the angle of successful businessmen and extreme sports.
> 
> The guy was nice enough but he was pushing me hard for names and phone number of clients who I knew were successful in bussiness. Like I was gong to give him that information so he can cold call and annoy someone who spends money with me; though I'm sure a few guys wouldn't mind having their name in the Times.
> 
> ...


Hey did I meet you at Skeggs? I was the one with a beer.

Yes cycling has cachet factor, precious metals and the pro syndrome. I saw a bling-bling bike at Crossroads bikes in Los Gatos... $18k for a Ti Independent Fab. The shop said the customer said..."build me a bike with the best of everything".

francois


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

francois said:


> Hey did I meet you at Skeggs? I was the one with a beer.
> 
> Yes cycling has cachet factor, precious metals and the pro syndrome. I saw a bling-bling bike at Crossroads bikes in Los Gatos... $18k for a Ti Independent Fab. The shop said the customer said..."build me a bike with the best of everything".
> 
> francois


Francois,

Couldn't have been me, I haven't been to Skeggs in a few years and even then I've never biked it. I have run one of the loops on foot a few times, pretty painful, but if I were more into mountain biking I would definitely ride there.

$18k on a single bike, it boggles the mind. I'm sure I could figure out how to build a bike for $9k, not that I could afford it, but to get all the way to $18k had to take some searching for some seriously rare and trick stuff. 

Ben


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> Anyone catch this photo of Lisa Hazen from page 2 ?


Yow!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wipeout said:


> Yow!!


Question is, are you scared or excited?

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Boardmill said:


> Francois,
> 
> Couldn't have been me, I haven't been to Skeggs in a few years and even then I've never biked it. I have run one of the loops on foot a few times, pretty painful, but if I were more into mountain biking I would definitely ride there.
> 
> Ben


Ahhh, a couple of months ago, after a mountain bike ride at Skeggs we chatted with this rider who knew all about kiteboarding. He knew the whole bay area scene and was very informational.

francois


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I vote scared!


----------

